# 请问如何单独修改英文字体？

## JingBL

使用了simsun，中文字体现在可以了。但英文字体看起来甚是不爽。请问如何单独修改英文字体？找了好久也找不到

我使用的是KDE3.2.1

----------

## EricHsu

请看看这个

----------

